# [SOLVED] E.System 4213 Ethernet Controller Driver Needed Please



## POLYBEAR (May 21, 2006)

Hi all,
I have been working on fixing an E.System 4213 Laptop for some time now, and have nearly got it sorted. However, I need the Driver for the Ethernet Controller.
There is no manufacturer website; the PCWorld/TechGuys etc. website is a waste of space and Googling hasn't helped either. I have no idea what Ethernet Controller is fitted to this laptop, so tracking down a Driver that way isn't possible either.
Any ideas please - many thanks!
Kind Regards,
polybear

p.s. The laptop is running on XP Home


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: E.System 4213 Ethernet Controller Driver Needed Please*

ei System 42 XP Drivers - P1 || EiSystem Drivers || CD & Download Versions Available In ISO Format ||

Hope this helps.


----------



## POLYBEAR (May 21, 2006)

*Re: E.System 4213 Ethernet Controller Driver Needed Please*

It most certainly did!
It enabled me to discover what Ethernet Controller was fitted to the laptop; it was then a simple matter of visiting the manufacurer's website (SiS) and downloading the appropriate Driver (SiS 191):

http://w3.sis.com/download/

Now up and running! You're a star - many, many thanks!

Kind Regards,
polybear


----------

